# Sleep and Dreams > Sleep and Health >  >  Sleeping with no recollection of dreams

## Mike the Bass

This has been going for a while for me and I'm not sure if it's normal, I've been sleeping and waking up with no recollection of dreams like I didn't have any and it happens for long periods of time, In a month I'll only have a couple dreams like maybe one per week. Is there any way I can change this, maybe I'm lacking certain vitamins etc?

----------


## b12

This is COMPLETELY normal. Before i found out about lucid dreaming, i literally had about a year where i didn't dream one single dream.

You can take B-complex vitamins to aid in dream recall.

----------


## CrimsonWolf

> This is COMPLETELY normal. Before i found out about lucid dreaming, i literally had about a year where i didn't dream one single dream.
> 
> You can take B-complex vitamins to aid in dream recall.




Yup, completely normal. If you didn't want to take the vitamin, keeping a dream journal is the best way to remember, it's workd for me. I've remebered about 9 dreams so far since the 10th of December, a lot better than the one I used to remember ever few months.

----------


## Mike the Bass

I'm told that you dream every night, but sometimes you don't remember at all, Usually though when I have a dream I wake up and I remember I might forget as the day goes along but I'll know a I had a dream when I woke up. For a while sleep has just been blank, thanks for the help and yeah I was half-assing the dream diary but will start to keep up with it.

----------


## ThePhobiaViewed

> I'm told that you dream every night, but sometimes you don't remember at all, Usually though when I have a dream I wake up and I remember I might forget as the day goes along but I'll know a I had a dream when I woke up. For a while sleep has just been blank, thanks for the help and yeah I was half-assing the dream diary but will start to keep up with it.



Thats why you have to write your dream down as soon as you wake up, if you don't theyre gone. Just lay in bed when you wake up and try to remember anything about the dream or just a feeling and see if you can get the whole dream to come back. I'm also slacking on the journal writing. I remember a dream everynight pretty much but I'm just too lazy to write it down, except lds which I always write down.

----------


## Burned up

> I'm told that you dream every night, but sometimes you don't remember at all, Usually though when I have a dream I wake up and I remember I might forget as the day goes along but I'll know a I had a dream when I woke up. For a while sleep has just been blank, thanks for the help and yeah I was half-assing the dream diary but will start to keep up with it.



I'd agree with that.  Even with a DJ it's normal to meet resistance.  In my experience this could be:

- I don't need to write the dream down, I'll remember it.  (You won't).
- I didn't dream so no need to think about recall (You probably did dream and should relax and welcome any clues)
- I'm not sure if I dreamed that or just imagined it.  (Write it down anyway).

----------


## FreeOne

yeah before i started a dream journal and stuff i was remembering like 1 dream every few months.  just keep up with the dream journal and you will be fine.

----------


## mylucidworld

> This has been going for a while for me and I'm not sure if it's normal, I've been sleeping and waking up with no recollection of dreams like I didn't have any and it happens for long periods of time, In a month I'll only have a couple dreams like maybe one per week. Is there any way I can change this, maybe I'm lacking certain vitamins etc?



http://www.dreamviews.com/community/...640#post638640

----------


## Hiros

I also get that intense urge to not bother writting in my journal. And many times I've forgotten a dream because of it but could remember having remembered previously... frustrating.

However, I often have the opposite happen.
Sometimes I'll wake up and not remember a thing. I'll lay there and try to remember and give up after a few minutes. But then sometime later, while having breakfast or a shower etc, it will suddenly come to me and I'll remember a single detail from a dream. Then that detail will trigger more memories until eventually I remember what I think is the entire dream. That act of recalling it lodges it in my brain, so even if I don't write it down I remember it with ease for the rest of the day. It's kinda weird.

But most of the time its the opposite, write them down as soon as you wake up if you remember anything. Even if its just a feeling or something. Once I just wrote down "A Pulsing sensation" and "Quality Fire Everytime". I have no idea what they mean, but thats all I could remember  ::?: 
The "Quality Fire Everytime" one was really freaky, because I wrote it down in the middle of the night when I was really sleepy and I know it made sense at the time, but when I woke up the next day and read it back I had no clue what it meant.

----------

